# Hi there, I'd like to share the Inkbird WiFi Food Thermometer IBBQ-4T & Non Contact Laser Temperature Gun Thermometers, Graph Timer Alarm Calibration



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 19, 2021)

Key features:
1. The digital oven thermometer IBBQ-4T has count-down timer, which is very convenient if you would like to check the temp during cooking regularly, or you need to know the temp at some specific time. What’s more, IBBQ-4T barbecue thermometer support high and low alarm, the device and phone will trigger the alarm
2. The Infrared Thermometer combining the latest temperature sensor technology ,this laser thermometer reads values of high accuracy up to±2%. Improve the accuracy of the infrared thermometer gun by adjusting the emissivity 0.1-1.0 according to the surface material being measured. And the distance to spot ratio is 12:1, which means you can measure the target at a longer distance.

 Just click the 50% OFF PAGE COUPON, You can get a wifi meat thermometer and a Laser Temperature Gun
Reg.Price: $110
Final Price: $55

Link：


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 19, 2021)

Morning is this just for the US customers or can i get this on the canadian amazon site for the 50 % off

Thanks
David

I cant seem to find when I click on the link

I already bought the  IBBQ-4T , and it works great , but would buy another at this deal


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2021)

I ordered one using the link you provided. And now it shows I'm getting this.







Hopefully that isn't the case.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi Steve I also responded to the post 6 minutes after she posted it , and no response and when I clicked on the link, it would not show the gun at all and only 30.00 dollar discount off of the   IBBQ-4T , I already have this but I would buy another if it was for that price and combo

Hope you get what you wanted 

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 21, 2021)

Yup, got home and opened the package. Both items were wrong. 

 Inkbirdbbq
 can you assist please?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 22, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yup, got home and opened the package. Both items were wrong.
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> can you assist please?



Steve have you heard from inkbirdbbq at all about this issue
Just wondering as no responce for my question either

David


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 22, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hi Steve I also responded to the post 6 minutes after she posted it , and no response and when I clicked on the link, it would not show the gun at all and only 30.00 dollar discount off of the   IBBQ-4T , I already have this but I would buy another if it was for that price and combo
> 
> Hope you get what you wanted
> 
> David


Hi friend,  Please click the link again.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 22, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Yup, got home and opened the package. Both items were wrong.
> 
> Inkbirdbbq
> can you assist please?


Hi friend, could you please give me your oder numbe? we need to chick it again. And what product you want to buy.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 23, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend, could you please give me your oder numbe? we need to chick it again. And what product you want to buy.



ORDER # 113-8140045-4333069

It was for the items on this thread:
1. The digital oven thermometer IBBQ-4T has count-down timer, which is very convenient if you would like to check the temp during cooking regularly, or you need to know the temp at some specific time. What’s more, IBBQ-4T barbecue thermometer support high and low alarm, the device and phone will trigger the alarm
2. The Infrared Thermometer combining the latest temperature sensor technology ,this laser thermometer reads values of high accuracy up to±2%. Improve the accuracy of the infrared thermometer gun by adjusting the emissivity 0.1-1.0 according to the surface material being measured. And the distance to spot ratio is 12:1, which means you can measure the target at a longer distance.

When I ordered it. It was showing the right items.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 23, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,  Please click the link again.



Hello
when the post was first up with the link, it took me to the amazon.ca and it was not the same sale. Now the new link shows the right sale but on amazon.com and than another 
$27.29 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Canada  .
Not the same deal for me now.
Thanks anyway

I already bought the   IBBQ-4T  , and I am happy with that, been using it for months now.

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 25, 2021)

Any luck with getting this resolved? 

 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> ORDER # 113-8140045-4333069
> 
> It was for the items on this thread:
> 1. The digital oven thermometer IBBQ-4T has count-down timer, which is very convenient if you would like to check the temp during cooking regularly, or you need to know the temp at some specific time. What’s more, IBBQ-4T barbecue thermometer support high and low alarm, the device and phone will trigger the alarm
> ...


OK，friend, If you have already purchased the right product, look forward to your feedback in the future.  If you have any question during use, please contact us any time, we will help you solve it well.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> ORDER # 113-8140045-4333069
> 
> It was for the items on this thread:
> 1. The digital oven thermometer IBBQ-4T has count-down timer, which is very convenient if you would like to check the temp during cooking regularly, or you need to know the temp at some specific time. What’s more, IBBQ-4T barbecue thermometer support high and low alarm, the device and phone will trigger the alarm
> ...


I see the Amazon oder number find you buy the combination product of IBT-4XS and IHT-1P, if you want to buy the combination of IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun, just click the link above.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Any luck with getting this resolved?
> 
> Inkbirdbbq



 Steve, that does not seem like they are helping you with this.

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Steve, that does not seem like they are helping you with this.
> 
> David



Yeah, I know. Getting a tad frustrated.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2021)

Seems like the usual person that is on here might be away and someone else is in her place. The wording is off a bit in their answers

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 27, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> I see the Amazon oder number find you buy the combination product of IBT-4XS and IHT-1P, if you want to buy the combination of IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun, just click the link above.



I ordered from the link you provided at the top of the page for the  IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun.
But got this instead instead..
Nevermind. It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Nevermind. It's not worth the hassle.




Steve I understand that where I am in Canada that most of the deals are for USA members. So I kind of understand different country different logistics.

BUT it  just should not be this much of a problem. They put up the deal  for you guys as they 
are a sponsor for this Forum. They should  be the ones trying to fix this and making sure their links work right
for you guys

Sorry went on a little rant

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 27, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,  Please click the link again.



  Hello Inkbirdbbq

Just wondering , I use Amazon.ca and there is not a spot on there for the 
combo that you are giving as a deal. Is there a way for you to do this on Amazon.ca

*"Inkbird WiFi Food Thermometer IBBQ-4T & Non Contact Laser Temperature Gun Thermometers, Graph Timer Alarm Calibration 4 Color Probes,"*

When I ordered my first IBBQ-4T you put on amazon.ca with almost the same deal as the US site. So I am ok if you can do that . I just do not 
want to pay so much in shipping when I order from the US Amazon. I understand the difference in price because of the exchange rate in our moneys

Please let me know

Thank you
David     DRKsmoking


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 29, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Hello Inkbirdbbq
> 
> Just wondering , I use Amazon.ca and there is not a spot on there for the
> combo that you are giving as a deal. Is there a way for you to do this on Amazon.ca
> ...


Hi friend, the product only for US
kelly


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 29, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Steve I understand that where I am in Canada that most of the deals are for USA members. So I kind of understand different country different logistics.
> 
> BUT it  just should not be this much of a problem. They put up the deal  for you guys as they
> are a sponsor for this Forum. They should  be the ones trying to fix this and making sure their links work right
> ...


Hi friend, the product only for US
kelly


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I ordered from the link you provided at the top of the page for the  IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun.
> But got this instead instead..
> Nevermind. It's not worth the hassle.
> View attachment 508985


Hi friend, After we received your message, we immediately checked your purchase order. Your order shows that you purchased IBT-4XS and IHT-1P instead of the  IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun.  Maybe you bought the wrong one .
Kelly


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend, After we received your message, we immediately checked your purchase order. Your order shows that you purchased IBT-4XS and IHT-1P instead of the  IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun.  Maybe you bought the wrong one .
> Kelly



No, I used the link that was provided on this thread. It showed the right items on Amazon. And the initial order showed the right items. But I got the wrong items. Like I said. Nevermind. It isn't worth all this trouble.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

> Inkbirdbbq said:
> Hi friend, After we received your message, we immediately checked your purchase order. Your order shows that you purchased IBT-4XS and IHT-1P instead of the IBBQ-4T and Laser Temperature Gun. Maybe you bought the wrong one .
> Kelly


N o, I used the link that was provided on this thread. It showed the right items on Amazon. And the initial order showed the right items. But I got the wrong items.

Steve



The link on the first day you posted it was in the post one way as a line link , there was an issue with it for me also as it went right to amazon .ca but it showed a different product
Than once a couple people mentioned this on here , 3 days later the link was changed by you inkbird as a picture link on your new post. When I clicked on it now /than it took me right to US amazon, and I could order it but there was a large shipping cost . So I went no further. So I think the problem is at your end for linking the wrong product to the wrong link you posted. Not us ordering the wrong item.

Just my thoughts

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> N o, I used the link that was provided on this thread. It showed the right items on Amazon. And the initial order showed the right items. But I got the wrong items.
> 
> Steve
> 
> ...



That's what I've been trying to tell them too. Oh well.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> That's what I've been trying to tell them too. Oh well.



I know Steve thats why I posted this , I am not paying that much for shipping, and I understand, I'm in a different country. I just wanted them to
realize that they messed up . Not you, because I followed the same links as you . And they were all wrong until they came back and changed the first link

just wanted to keep this fresh so they see it, fingers crossed they understand people make mistakes ...even them


David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> I know Steve thats why I posted this , I am not paying that much for shipping, and I understand, I'm in a different country. I just wanted them to
> realize that they messed up . Not you, because I followed the same links as you . And they were all wrong until they came back and changed the first link
> 
> just wanted to keep this fresh so they see it, fingers crossed they understand people make mistakes ...even them
> ...



Appreciate it. Ordered it again using the link provided. Hopefully it'll come this time.  I guess I'll gift the wrong items. I already have those. Still loyal to InkBird. Just discouraged.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Appreciate it. Ordered it again using the link provided. Hopefully it'll come this time.  I guess I'll gift the wrong items. I already have those. Still loyal to InkBird. Just discouraged.



Me also I love my  IBBQ-4T  and my Vacuum sealer, I just wanted the gun toy, ha ha . 
So I was ok with having 2, IBBQ-4T's

Can you not return the wrong items to amazon ?

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Me also I love my  IBBQ-4T  and my Vacuum sealer, I just wanted the gun toy, ha ha .
> So I was ok with having 2, IBBQ-4T's
> 
> Can you not return the wrong items to amazon ?
> ...



I probably could. Just don't feel like packing it back up, driving to the post office, blah, blah, blah!
Truth be told. I'm a deplorable gadget guy!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Truth be told. I'm a deplorable gadget guy!



You and me both,, any new watches lately,

David


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> You and me both,, any new watches lately,
> 
> David



Just a Galaxy smart watch. I've bought 3 more bluetooth speakers though. Another strange obsession of mine! You?








It actually sounds pretty good too!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 30, 2021)

Nice speaker, I have my Sony3 watch, I own 4 ( I broke ) they stopped making watches so I went and found what I could. They were over $300 first one I got for little over 200, next 100 than last 2 were less than $50. all brand new. Love this watch, sorry they stopped doing watches , because I wanted to see if they could even do better .The first 2 styles I did not care for. 3rd one is great , use it a lot while working . Answering my phone through watch while say under cabinets etc. just speak and it sends etc

  I have lots of  ( LOTS ) smart speakers and lights and wall plugs around the house and out on the decks and in the bunkhouse by the lake. 
Wife thinks I'm nuts , I jus think its cool to use these items. 

  I used to have lots of cameras in house and around the yard , "Logitech " they were old style and now don't work with my new computer system. So now looking for newer style that I do not have to pay for a monthly cloud service, that is easy to use also...... and in my budget. lol

David


----------

